# Pink Skin Alligator Snapper



## MarcusK408 (May 18, 2003)

*2 inches of attitude! This is one of two "pink skins" I own. Both are the same size.*


----------



## Piraya33 (May 26, 2005)

Put your finger in his mouth! I dare ya!







Just kidding. Nice turtle!


----------



## Turbo Ek9 (Sep 5, 2004)




----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

Impressive shots of a great looking turtle







That mouth is just amazing and scary looking at the same time. That little worm in it's mouth is very good visible, never seen it that clear


----------



## cErx2Oo3 (Sep 13, 2004)

Piraya33 said:


> Put your finger in his mouth! I dare ya!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it doesnt hurt that bad when that small as i have tested that with my homies ST. anyhow where did ya get the pink ones at?


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

SWEET! Ya, where did you get them?


----------



## MarcusK408 (May 18, 2003)

I got them last Dec from P & J Turtle Farm. They're out of stock now. Will have more this Sept-Oct.


----------



## mr.PIMP4969 (Jun 2, 2004)

whats the difference they just have different skin hahaha naw just playing thats pretty sweet brah nice pick up


----------



## lightning2004 (Jun 25, 2005)

very nice i love turtles.


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

great looking snapper, those things like meannnn


----------



## mr.bearhasyourlady (Jun 1, 2004)

really like that first picture...


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

Looks cool, I like those guys when they are smaller


----------



## Ries (Mar 20, 2004)

great pics.i like your turtle.


----------



## MarcusK408 (May 18, 2003)

More pics!


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

Hahaha sweet! 
They look like they just crawled out of hell!


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

wow! that turtle is so funky look'n







i wish i could put a few of them in my toolbox at work muahahahaha


----------

